# My 98 740il



## 98740il (Feb 7, 2007)

Just Some Pics Of My 740il Have Tons Of Mods Some Show For Itself But Other Mods Are In The Engine,suspension,exaust,navigation,lights,chromed Out,wheels,brakes,axel Swap Too Many Too List Guys


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

Not a fan of the Ebay lights and the M badge  , but otherwise, it looks ok. I don't normally like all the chrome stuff either, but a 7 can get away with it. :dunno:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Poseur V12 and Dinan wanna be and bling bling on a Bimmer to boot!. :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> Poseur V12 and Dinan wanna be and bling bling on a Bimmer to boot!. :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:


I didn't want to be so harsh... but yea... unless that strut brace is Dinan. Still...


----------



## 98740il (Feb 7, 2007)

hahaha lmfao.yea it runs like a v12 i been side by side wit a v12 he beat me by 4 sec


----------



## 98740il (Feb 7, 2007)

fm_illuminatus said:


> Not a fan of the Ebay lights and the M badge  , but otherwise, it looks ok. I don't normally like all the chrome stuff either, but a 7 can get away with it. :dunno:


Ebay lights never.dude those are halo projector lights and the only thing off of ebay is the m badging I got it because it matches the grill on the front but yeah dude I have over $14,000 in the motor,transmission,and suspension,all axles.i want every 740il to come to the track and I bet my keys and my tittle 2 my bmw 740il and my 2002 corvette that I will flat out smoke every 740il,750il,540i.m3


----------

